# My lack of friends has finally hit me



## cblair (Aug 17, 2013)

So my birthday is Friday and I just realized I have no friends of my own and I haven't for a while. For my past two birthdays and Friday making 3 I will be with people who only hang out with me because of someone else. For my 21st birthday I hung out with my sister (who I share a birthday with) and her friends. For my 22nd birthday I hung out with my boyfriend, his family, and his friends. And now on my 23rd birthday I will be hanging out again with my boyfriend and his friends. I think the part that really kills me inside is the fact that I caused this. All the times people asked me to hangout and I blew them off because of my social anxiety. I've said no one too many times. Now, it's been so long I can't even go back to the people I blew off and I have such a hard time meeting new people which will be even harder once I graduate college this spring. I feel so helpless and I fell like a loser. I had to ask my boyfriend if there was anyone he wanted to invite personally because only two of his friends want to hang out with me. I'm just tiered of being alone when he's not here and I hate the fact that the only person I'll be with on my birthday that I feel close to will be my boyfriend.


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

Well, be glad you at least have a significant other to spend it with. Anyways, yeah, I can relate. My last two birthdays were normal schooldays, I didn't celebrate at all. The only difference is I actually had Facebook notifications that day because of people (mostly family) wishing me a happy birthday. I didn't even celebrate properly with my family, my mom had baked a little cake the day before, but since my teens are starting to end, they obviously emphasise my birthday less.

What worries me most is that my eighteenth birthday will be like that. I can't even face my parents if I spend my 18th behind my computer.

A day early, but happy birthday by the way!


----------



## Monster123 (Aug 15, 2013)

Happy Birthday  Try and enjoy it, at least you wont be completely on your own.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

My birthdays since elementary have been with just family. That only includes like my mom and dad and my siblings if they bother to show up which they usually don't. The only reason I even had other people over for my birthdays was because my parents invited them. I didn't even know the people at my birthdays, they were just warm bodies there to make it seem less empty.

I just get donuts for my birthdays nowadays, no cake or presents etc so i guess my birthdays are pretty pale. My 21st birthday will probably be ultra lame like the others too.

Happy Birthday.


----------



## littlemissbashful (Jul 29, 2013)

Happy Birthday!!!! I can relate too My 29 birthday I randomly sent out a facebook e-vite and see who would show up and some old friends showed up it was a pretty awesome birthday. 30th- My 2 best friends moved away a month earlier to the west coast and I wound up having a fallout with the old friend that I invited to my birthday the prior year and since they were friends of friends I had a falling out with I was down to one friend and we just ordered pizza and watched a movie for my birthday. 31st- My parents took me out to dinner my friend never did take me out for my birthday ( even though I celebrated his birthday) or come over for pizza and watch a movie like last year and celebrate my birthday he totally forgot:blank even though he had that facebook reminder.... He still forgot. 

I wish I could cheer you up but you have to remember this you can be your best friend What I mean is when I am alone and I have no friends I remember I can be my best friend I just listen to music come on these forums and cheer myself up and realize being alone isn't too shabby sometimes


----------



## HanSolo (Jul 5, 2013)

happy bday, last week I went to the strip club alone, without money

At least you have a bf and semi-friends, my crush girl made sure NOT to make me feel special and never said anything on the day of...

I want no guys as friends, and only "know" 3 girls and they don't like me


----------



## QuitSweatinMe (Aug 24, 2013)

Happy belated birthday cblair! How was your birthday? I hope it was ok. 

I've had similar experiences. I ended up going to someone else's birthday dinner on my 16th birthday and on my 21st, I begged my guy friend to make it just me and him because I couldn't deal with facing people. Even when I attended a surprise birthday dinner for me, I was too anxious to open up the letters and presents in front of them, afraid that it'll really show how much I'm not really close with them. I'm really happy that you at least have a good friend to be with you through your birthday because even one friend can really make a difference.


----------

